

The Obvious Corporation - sahillavingia
http://obvious.com/

======
kruhft
Maybe they'll make something like Twitter...and Blogger...combined into ONE!

Nah. That's too obvious.

------
ChuckMcM
I liked how non-obvious it is what they do or plan to do :-) Startups need a
good sense of humor.

------
jhermsmeyer
Ironically the meaning of "there’s room for innovation in how businesses
measure success and more meaningful definitions of ambition" is not at all
obvious.

Arab spring and Twitter connection aside, are they going to measure success in
rainbows, or cash like the rest of the world?

~~~
pavel_lishin
Better: bitcoins!

